# new stove Equinox



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

my new equinox


----------



## FireWalker (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm with you, although I have yet to get it in my home. How was the moving it process.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

at 750 lb  i let the pros set it in place it took 4 men and they strugled to get it in.


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good.  I love the tile.


----------



## brogsie (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great. I like the tile also.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 12, 2008)

So are you venting vertial out the top? Looks really nice.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks ,I'm real proud of the tile, natural slate is so beautiful. the stove is vented out the back then 90s up the framed chase that the zero clearance fireplace used. The fireplace and flue were removed the stove and new flue pipe were installed and then I closed up the wall. I am thinking of installing a mantle shelf, what do you think ?


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2008)

The stove looks great. A stone mantle shelf would be the nuts.


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

I think a mantle could look nice to break up that long (tall) area.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

I was thinking bluestone or mahogony


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2008)

If you go wood, mind the clearances.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

yes of course


----------



## brogsie (Aug 12, 2008)

Carbon,
I really like the way it looks now.
So sleek and modern looking.
Please post a picture when you fire it up.
Great Job


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

will do i'm waiting for the temp to drop although I don't want that smell in the house so I might do it sooner than later. The wife keeps saying i'm like a kid with a new toy and I cant wait to play, they just dont get it! Maybe she will understand my exitement when its 80* in the house and -5 outside and were not burning any oil


----------



## brogsie (Aug 12, 2008)

I know what you mean. I always want to try something before the installation is even complete.
That installation looks so awesome.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 12, 2008)

Depending on the rest of your house's girly like decorations you can get away with anything from a 4x8 rough sawn beam to a sawn log to an expanded steel shelf up there. I like a mantle and hope to get one put up behind/above my stove some day. With your wood floors, dark tiles, and light colored trimmings I would tend to seek a light colored wood mantle of substantial thickness. Similar glossiness to the trim wood around the hearth.


----------



## doug60 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow , the pics ive seen until now did'nt do it justice.
Hoping to pick mine up Saturday.
Nice !


----------



## rdrcr56 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like it the way it is, nice and clean. How about a picture from about a 45 degree angle, again beautiful stove and tile.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a piece of mahogany veneer and a piece of laminated beam that i am fabricating as we chat if it comes out looking good,then ok if not, than nothing lost but an hour or so of my time we shall see.I used this veneer on a project in my old house it is left over. if you hold onto something long enough you will eventually find a use for it.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 12, 2008)

here is another angle


----------



## badger1968 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow!  She's a beaut.  I'd check the allowable clearance for a combustible mantle.  It's pretty large for a humble Homestead . . . I'd imagine it's about 10' for that beast!  How about a granite mantle?  
BTW love the tile work.  Big, beautiful natural stone.  Great job.  Did you do it, or was it already in place?


----------



## wellbuilt home (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good  I have one comeing in  about 2 weeks .I live in monroe NY.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 13, 2008)

The tile work was done by me, each piece hand picked with love.Westtown NY


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2008)

carboncreator said:
			
		

> here is another angle



That shot shows it off very nicely. Just checking so that you're safe, this looks like a close clearance install. Does the stove have the rear heatshield and the required 6" to combustible studs in the back? 

I've got to hand it to Hearthstone. That is a pretty close clearance spec for a 4 cu ft beastie.


----------



## dgisme (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, the stove looks better than I had hoped.I bought this stove sight unseen the only thing I saw was a picture in a brochure. The stove was such a new model the dealer didn't have one on the showroom floor yet. Yes there is a rear heat shield in place and all clearance specs were closely adhered to. I do agree that 6in is close for such a large stove, if this thing puts out the btu it says it will 120,000 I gave it an extra inch just in case.Btw the house is 3000 sf. with an open floor plan ans a 2 story foyer for all that hot air to get upstairs that's the reason I went with such a large model.


----------

